# Rocky is on fire



## Rayman

Leave work come down now !!!! Double digits by 9:50 ....booya


----------



## ducman491

Wow Nice!


----------



## fly_ohio

rough day to be a fish


----------



## ostbucks98

He washed and massaged each fish before returning them to the river. Im surprised these fish moved off the throne to eat.


----------



## Rayman

ostbucks98 said:


> He washed and massaged each fish before returning them to the river. Im surprised these fish moved off the throne to eat.


ha


----------



## Jakobie7

Was the water slushy or starting to ice up


----------



## KTkiff

Yep hit the Rocky. I had double digits today too. My friends on the Chagrin didn't fair as well.


----------



## seang22

R u throwing floating flys? And just targeting holes?


----------



## Rayman

seang22 said:


> R u throwing floating flys? And just targeting holes?


Floating fresh eggs myself


----------



## Rippin

no fly guy gonna get double digits by 9:50, on a side note, may as well well expect record crowds on the rock this weekend, with all the guys that wanna be internet legends posting how great the fishing is.


----------



## TheSkoalBandit

Had a good day myself on the rock, 5/5 floating pink sacks. Saw 3 monster hens landed after I moved out of a spot and a guy shows up and gets one on the second cast. I'm not hating but man I fished that spot for an hour and not a thing. Great day on the rock.


----------



## KTkiff

TheSkoalBandit said:


> Had a good day myself on the rock, 5/5 floating pink sacks. Saw 3 monster hens landed after I moved out of a spot and a guy shows up and gets one on the second cast. I'm not hating but man I fished that spot for an hour and not a thing. Great day on the rock.


Sometimes they just want something they haven't seen that day. I have done that numerous times to people and have had it done to myself.


----------



## Kevin Rucker

Thats silly. There's gonna be a crowd because it's the Rocky River in the first week of March and everyone can read a flow gauge. If a river is nationally known then I'm sure it's locally known. God blessed the weekend warriors with stellar conditions.


----------



## FishIgo

Great job !!!


----------



## ironfish

Rippin said:


> no fly guy gonna get double digits by 9:50, on a side note, may as well well expect record crowds on the rock this weekend, with all the guys that wanna be internet legends posting how great the fishing is.


maybe not double digits but i managed to pike up 6 with several quick release in three hours after work..the rock was "on fire'' its on boys hit the rock you wont be disappointed.


----------



## Rayman

Give it up guys what a nice push of fish this week. Dam nice to see so many guys banking big chromers. Another great day to be out. 8lbs on the nose biggest today.


----------



## MadMax1

Rippin said:


> no fly guy gonna get double digits by 9:50.


I'd take that challenge


----------



## Rayman

MadMax1 said:


> I'd take that challenge


I want to learn fly fishing. Pm me when your out and about. Would like to watch how it's done before I get some bad habits. Sure would appreciate it.


----------



## MadMax1

I've had some huge days numbers wise just dead drifting flies. Somewhat similar rig setups as on a spinning or pin. IMO, presentations and reading water is more important than eggs or minnows vs artificial. Although, eggs in muddy water will usually out preform. In water like that im usually swinging gaudy streamers anymore. Swinging streamers not so much a number game, but Rayman... hook up a big angry one on a swung streamer - it'll rock your world! Incredible hit... if you ever got one trolling out in open water, that's how hard they'll hit the fly! Hope everyone's having a killer day, I'm chomping at the bit to get out tomorrow!


----------



## c. j. stone

I appreciate all the pics, just wondering if anyone ever uses a dip net anymore? Lot better on the fish if C&R. JMHO.
Not bashing anyone, how you land your fish is your own business-just remembering seeing an old man on the Chagrin fly fishing the first run below the Daniel's Dam a few years ago. He waded out in hip boots, drifted a beaded nymph and hooked a trout at least every second-third cast. He'd tight line the fish til it was out of gas, back up to the rocky shore and drag it up on the rocks five to ten feet. If the fish resisted being beached(about every other one), he "kicked" it to his unhooking location! Then he "kicked" it back to/into the water. Guessing he caught 10-12 while fishing that spot, also guessing half of them never survived!(I couldn't stand it, had to ask him abt. his tactics. He said "they're Tough, no problem"! Nuff said....


----------



## Rayman

c. j. stone said:


> I appreciate all the pics, just wondering if anyone ever uses a dip net anymore? Lot better on the fish if C&R. JMHO.
> Not bashing anyone, how you land your fish is your own business-just remembering seeing an old man on the Chagrin fly fishing the first run below the Daniel's Dam a few years ago. He waded out in hip boots, drifted a beaded nymph and hooked a trout at least every second-third cast. He'd tight line the fish til it was out of gas, back up to the rocky shore and drag it up on the rocks five to ten feet. If the fish resisted being beached(about every other one), he "kicked" it to his unhooking location! Then he "kicked" it back to/into the water. Guessing he caught 10-12 while fishing that spot, also guessing half of them never survived!(I couldn't stand it, had to ask him abt. his tactics. He said "they're Tough, no problem"! Nuff said....


 So everyone is killing fish who doesn't use a net. Take it easy


----------



## All Eyes

c. j. stone said:


> I appreciate all the pics, just wondering if anyone ever uses a dip net anymore? Lot better on the fish if C&R. JMHO.
> Not bashing anyone, how you land your fish is your own business-just remembering seeing an old man on the Chagrin fly fishing the first run below the Daniel's Dam a few years ago. He waded out in hip boots, drifted a beaded nymph and hooked a trout at least every second-third cast. He'd tight line the fish til it was out of gas, back up to the rocky shore and drag it up on the rocks five to ten feet. If the fish resisted being beached(about every other one), he "kicked" it to his unhooking location! Then he "kicked" it back to/into the water. Guessing he caught 10-12 while fishing that spot, also guessing half of them never survived!(I couldn't stand it, had to ask him abt. his tactics. He said "they're Tough, no problem"! Nuff said....


They're tough? Never heard that one before. I know they are strong swimmers and come into contact with rocks, but trout don't hardly qualify as kick proof. They generally don't hold up well to over handling, much less a boot. There's no end to the crazy things you will see while fishing.


----------



## KTkiff

What a difference a day makes. My son and I hammered them yesterday and everyone I talked to on any river was in double digits. Barely saw anything caught this morning. I had 3 hits where the fish wouldn't even take the float down and didn't come back for seconds.


----------



## Rayman

KTkiff said:


> What a difference a day makes. My son and I hammered them yesterday and everyone I talked to on any river was in double digits. Barely saw anything caught this morning. I had 3 hits where the fish wouldn't even take the float down and didn't come back for seconds.
> 
> I did well from 6:15 to 9. Left when the hung over crowd came down and walked right through the honey drift. I see the water is raising steady, that's the culprit !! Chagrin and Conneaut pals of mine crushed them this morning.
> \


----------



## MadMax1

KTkiff said:


> What a difference a day makes. My son and I hammered them yesterday and everyone I talked to on any river was in double digits. Barely saw anything caught this morning. I had 3 hits where the fish wouldn't even take the float down and didn't come back for seconds.


I'll second that. I hooked in to and lost to the largest fish I fought in a while. It hit a drifted streamer and when I got streamer back, there was an orange spawn net stuck to it.... so I'm 0/2, and that steelhead is at least 2/2.... I did catch a couple fat suckers.


----------



## FishDoc

I fished 2 hours this morning, went 1 for 4. Saw a couple other fish caught. One had to be pushing 12 pounds.


----------



## Rayman

FishDoc said:


> I fished 2 hours this morning, went 1 for 4. Saw a couple other fish caught. One had to be pushing 12 pounds.


12 lb. now that's awesome, great catch !!


----------



## kayak1979

KTkiff said:


> What a difference a day makes. My son and I hammered them yesterday and everyone I talked to on any river was in double digits. Barely saw anything caught this morning. I had 3 hits where the fish wouldn't even take the float down and didn't come back for seconds.


@KTkiff I was out there Sunday from before sunrise to around 2pm fishing from the Emerald Necklace to the Lake in my kayak along with two others. Saw a lot being caught. I didn't catch a thing. Not a good way for me to start out 2016, but I'm to blame for that not having the right bait.


----------



## SelfTaught

I fished the rock yesterday on my lunch for 45min-hour. Wanted to hit as many spots as possible so with the little warm up I threw some hardware. Caught 1 with my 2nd or 3rd cast then nothing. 
Everyone I talked to were catching fish in the morning through lunch time, many with multiple fish.


----------



## lpltonker

C.J. Stone - I hear ya on the "fishermen" who treat steel like carp. I have carried a net the last few years and it is SO much easier landing fish. Many times I am able to pop the hook off with the fish never leaving the water. By the way, after several really good days on the Rock, was skunked this morning at one of my normal spots (not counting the two suckers and huge creek chub). Wonder if they are already starting to stage behind gravel and this warm weather has them all screwed up.


----------



## ostbucks98

Did you net the sucker and chub and unhook them without leaving the water?


----------



## Bigchris

I was there on the 6th, got a 24 inches


----------



## GasFish26

What does the rock look like today ?
Any eyes on the flow, color?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## master of steel

GasFish26 said:


> What does the rock look like today ?
> Any eyes on the flow, color?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check the flow gauge, there's a thread above that gives detailed information. Its been there for years


----------



## GasFish26

I know its 475 ish

Thanks bubba 

I was asking for actual eyes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayman

GasFish26 said:


> I know its 475 ish
> 
> Thanks bubba
> 
> I was asking for actual eyes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayman

6-8 visibility mid river. Tuff grind but there is action.


----------

